# Post an image and guess the function/s based on the their comments of the images



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

rhythmic said:


> Fi, Ne, and Te. Ton of Ne flying around there.
> 
> I’m gonna assume this was digitally rendered. I don’t think much of it. With some more editing it could be even cooler (overlay to give the planet texture). That lens flare though.
> 
> View attachment 750162


Se and Ti.

(Not to be rasist) visualy this picture is kinda boring. Neon colors, grey colored person... That's a meme? What was the point of creating something boring and annoying like this? His left arm looks like a strange claw cause of blured lines.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

"What was the point of creating something boring and annoying like this?" LOL exactly my reaction as well.

Thoughts: 

- What those ridges in the image would feel like against my hand. 
- It looks kinda cold. Like frost, ice cream.
- Reminds me of my ceiling. 
- Or of a map, a globe (-)minus the mustard yellow.

edit: Woops, I think my sleepy brain misinterpreted a little bit. I guess it reminds me of Si?


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@neptune_faced love your name  btw nice picture
Ne-Si

Love the color. It should be boring, but something intrigues me, especially the water droplet. Something about it... I think it's the thing that makes this picture pop out, there is nothing more, a night butterfly (I don't really know their name) and beautiful color. The picture looks like it has created its' own universe, a whole world only for this guy. Something reminds me of Marvel movies and their pictures of going to cosmos or already been there. That light focus, it seems like it's something going near a star cloud if you blur your eyes.


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

Fi-Ne, some Si.

Spooky. At first I got scarecrow/voodoo doll vibes, then I got obscure bounty hunter vibes. Now I think she’s a powerful and decisive upper-class woman, a matriarch, a woman you fear to talk back to because she isn’t afraid to kill you. I like the technique used to create the fuzzy effect in the rim of the hat. I’m wondering what’s going on with her left eye, though the painting seems to be an impressionistic sketch, so some disproportion would make sense. Honestly she seems like a little badass, as well as a zombie ghost. Also, her right boob is quite large. Botched 19th-century boob jobs, am I right? Or the fabric’s just slipping off her body. That’s always a possibility. 








larger


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Ne, Se/Ni

I've dreamed about something like this before, but it wasn't excatly like that. However, based on the picture, I must say the girl came from another dimension to explore new things in the new dimension along with those flying animals. They're trying to explore the dimension to achieve everything they wanted to achieve before, but they couldn't manage to do this with other dimensions, because they thought exploring the other dimensions were a lot more time-consuming and more difficult than the current one. They will likely fly farther away to enjoy the other stuff outside the dimension/picture, so they can have their best moments (although they might end up being either fun or boring to their other friends)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Where is that? I want to build a secret base there.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

INFJ.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ah yes! These people are mere silhouettes, representing the idea that they are completely oblivious and in the dark to the fact that they are persistently getting fucked over by a system that views them as nothing other than souless work and tax machines which get thrown out once they get too old. Lord have mercy, for they will never reach transcendence.


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

l’espirit rouge said:


> Looks like Fe to be honest, but I feel kinda set up to reply like that, so I don't really know. Extraversion would be wiser to suggest, the simple form may even suggest Te and idea with sleek representation may suggest stronger Se and lower Ni.
> 
> My pic:


I'm not very good at picking out cognitive functions because I don't understand it entirely, but some things I thought when I looked at it:

The object is clearly moving at a very high speed, you can tell from the light at the top of the object(it fades as it goes back) it's also brighter at the top which probably signifies that it is heat(kind of like a rocket when it comes into the atmosphere). You know that fade is different because nowhere else is there a fade, but rather a glow around the object. The fade might signify a vacuum being produced by traveling at high speeds. It's surroundings don't support any of the above though because it's like space(only pitch black). Beyond that I can't deduce anything, there is no meaning to it, just a geometric shape with movement.


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

l’espirit rouge said:


> It's okay that you explained all that, but I kinda expected your guess of functions.


 @Recede, I think he(@l'espirit)/you(recede) might be using Ni. He started going into explanations of what the arrow represents. I doubt Ne or Se would do this.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Bhathaway said:


> @Recede, I think he(@l'espirit)/you(recede) might be using Ni. He started going into explanations of what the arrow represents. I doubt Ne or Se would do this.


I would like to disagree with what you said, but BTW who is that Recede that you mentioned? Is she a good typer? I love meetings with people, who know thing or two.

Didn't you forgot to post your picture?


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> Ah yes! These people are mere silhouettes, representing the idea that they are completely oblivious and in the dark to the fact that they are persistently getting fucked over by a system that views them as nothing other than souless work and tax machines which get thrown out once they get too old. Lord have mercy, for they will never reach transcendence.
> 
> View attachment 751730


Classic Ne-Ti, some Ni

Pink Floyd is one of my favorite bands. I watched their movie a few years ago with a high school friend who was very into me. He wanted to impress me so badly that he got up, I kid you not, grabbed his guitar in the middle of the movie without pausing it and started trying to play me a song. So that was an interesting experience. As for the screencap... what else is new? We're all processed meat in this society. Few are truly aware of it. However, those who are "bad" strands of meat grow an indomitable mold. That mold is existential dread. I predict the mold is spreading. How long it'll take for the mold to punch some real visible dents in the system, if it ever will, is uncertain.


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

rhythmic said:


> Classic Ne-Ti, some Ni
> 
> Pink Floyd is one of my favorite bands. I watched their movie a few years ago with a high school friend who was very into me. He wanted to impress me so badly that he got up, I kid you not, grabbed his guitar in the middle of the movie without pausing it and started trying to play me a song. So that was an interesting experience. As for the screencap... what else is new? We're all processed meat in this society. Few are truly aware of it. However, those who are "bad" strands of meat grow an indomitable mold. That mold is existential dread. I predict the mold is spreading. How long it'll take for the mold to punch some real visible dents in the system, if it ever will, is uncertain.
> 
> View attachment 752754


Sounds pretty darn Fi if I do say so myself

Ok so it took me a while to figure out what was going on with this picture. At first (before I magnified it) I thought it was a mother comforting her daughter and I thought that was so sweet ~all the feels~. But then I saw the number 2 underlined several times, and the Roman numerals on the lady on the left's arm. And I thought maybe the lady was marking the daughter (perhaps recording down her age?). But then I realized the lady wasn't writing anything at all and was hooking up wires to the girl. And while that seems like something we'd immediately be horrified by, the lady doesn't seem threatening or menancing, but almost nurturing -- like she believes this is what's best for the girl. And I noticed that the girl is reading from a piece of paper...which made me think of the school system??? (reading + paper = education and learning???) So I think this picture to me, is a representation of the school system -- like the powers that be are watching and monitoring the girl to make sure she is "learning" exactly what they want her to be. On further analysis I guess it doesn't have to be just the school system; it could be about society's youth at large -- society making sure they are growing up to be exactly what they want them to be. So yeah, that was a mess sorry.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I think your analysis was very Ti-heavy, @inregardstomyself ;

"The picture above is a very realistic painting of a long dead creature that lived around the 21st century. The painting was just recently recovered by archaeologists, and the specialists aren't sure about the exact time frame as of yet. That creature lived alongside a species called humans, a species known for hunting creatures just like the one pictured above, and even themselves in numerous occasions — It is no wonder humankind was given the title of "Greediest folks to ever step on Earth". Anyways, back to the creature, the one pictured is above is fairly small specimen. It is said they could get as tall as 109 meters, when standing on their hind legs — According to historical records, very few of them actually achieved such ability, and even fewer got to the point of developing toxic abilities, with a particular specimen going as far as producing radiation within its body. There are no concrete proofs that such creature actually existed, but theorists have plenty of reasons to believe the radioactive cousin of the specimen pictured in the recently discovered and restored painting actually existed. A few of them are going as far as to say that the specimen in the painting is the very radioactive creature that put an end to humankind, but there is no evidence to support that.

Oh, before I forget, at the time of this report, it is the the first of July of the year of 3105. Gosh, my boss would have roasted me if I forgot to write down the date again."


* *




>_> Don't ask





>


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm thinking Ni.

I believe this character looks like they come from a video game. The character might be an anti-hero that's been suffering from his father being a huge villain. His father wants to conquer the world and treats his child (the character shown) as an assistant, but not in a good way. The character who's in harm might have an attack with somebody. Despite his anti-hero tendencies, he never really shows it to anybody else, even his father. He acts way too hard to be a villain in his entire life after his mother's death. She was killed when he was a baby and his father doesn't tell the truth of his mother's death. However, the truth is... his mother was actually killed by his father, but his father tells him that the "heroes" actually killed her, so he mistakenly blames on them and acts like a villain, despite being an anti-hero. However, after a few years later, the "heroes" have realized that how he suffered a lot from his father, so they wanted to team up with him. Before even doing that, he actually knew the truth about his mother. Then they teamed up and full of clashing happened afterwards.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Ni Se

Hmm by the looks of it, this certainly looks like a blueprint or formula for some space and matter thing. the use of the x,y and z plane involve some kind of mathematical formula that'll determine the area and size for the model of this 'blue thing'. The blue thing seems to be some kind of wind turbine in where the sides and angles are measured to determine the size,speed and effectiveness of this wind turbine. The first photo suggests which angles would the turbine best propel at, in this case whether a horizontal or vertical placement will determine better speed. The last photo is off, however could explain if the idea was to be implemented with a more 3D shape rather than a simple wind turbine classical look


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

This is the embodiment of gang politics and tunnel vision. Gang politics because this trio is the leading core of a gang that strives to become the dominant gang in their region and stomp their rivals in the dust. It also represents tunnel vision because of the gangs one and only goal, which is for power. The 3 leading members represent the 3 sides of the triangle, which means they are also members of the Illuminati, as a means of collaboration to become the 1 world influence through globalization, which will also make this gang the most powerful in the world! @Snowdori-Ti


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> I'm thinking Ni.
> 
> I believe this character looks like they come from a video game. The character might be an anti-hero that's been suffering from his father being a huge villain. His father wants to conquer the world and treats his child (the character shown) as an assistant, but not in a good way. The character who's in harm might have an attack with somebody. Despite his anti-hero tendencies, he never really shows it to anybody else, even his father. He acts way too hard to be a villain in his entire life after his mother's death. She was killed when he was a baby and his father doesn't tell the truth of his mother's death. However, the truth is... his mother was actually killed by his father, but his father tells him that the "heroes" actually killed her, so he mistakenly blames on them and acts like a villain, despite being an anti-hero. However, after a few years later, the "heroes" have realized that how he suffered a lot from his father, so they wanted to team up with him. Before even doing that, he actually knew the truth about his mother. Then they teamed up and full of clashing happened afterwards.


No chemistry allowed!!!
@Snowdori, good effort! It's a diagram of electrons around a molecule (very simplified explanation lol)


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> This is the embodiment of gang politics and tunnel vision. Gang politics because this trio is the leading core of a gang that strives to become the dominant gang in their region and stomp their rivals in the dust. It also represents tunnel vision because of the gangs one and only goal, which is for power. The 3 leading members represent the 3 sides of the triangle, which means they are also members of the Illuminati, as a means of collaboration to become the 1 world influence through globalization, which will also make this gang the most powerful in the world! @Snowdori-Ti
> 
> View attachment 752986


Ne + Ti

Ahh from the looks from the room it seems like one of those damn rooms an Anarchist have. Anarchist, the rebels of society who don't believe the standardisation of society. The use of eyes,symbolic crosses and "The End is Near" quote promotes the concept of modern Distopia. The corrupt government of that country has lead to a world of famine and violence in where many citizens fear their lives and fight for income. Once again the representation of third world countries. Society will never advance with corruption of governments.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Snowdori said:


> Ne + Ti
> 
> Ahh from the looks from the room it seems like one of those damn rooms an Anarchist have. Anarchist, the rebels of society who don't believe the standardization of society. The use of eyes,symbolic crosses and "The End is Near" quote promotes the concept of modern Distopia. The corrupt government of that country has lead to a world of famine and violence in where many citizens fear their lives and fight for income. Once again the representation of third world countries. Society will never advance with corruption of governments.


Former comment is quite Fi-Si to me. 

As for analyzing the next image:
The fact that the man with a selfie-stick evidently doesn't even know to use a selfie stick sort of detracts from the statement, but then again drawing it at the correct angle would be difficult to convey. I mean he's only getting a picture of the top if the woman's head. The whole point of the image is that he's showing him, or at least his hand. Shifting the frame to the left and having him extend his arm so that the camera actually would include him in the picture (which I tried out below for fun) does change the focal point slightly, so I'm not sure if I like it or not. The new angle does guide your eye down along the stick more favorably, I think. I've also never actually seen anyone wearing clothing like that regardless of their social class. I mean I can't imagine anyone having those picturesque tears at the bottom of their dress without it being intentional.









Anyways, I know I'm meant to examine the social commentary, but it's too on the nose for my taste. The message is straight-forward, me saying it doesn't really accomplish much at all. I have heard plenty about the exploitation of the poor for the sake of making yourself look good, and the addiction to image related to social media and discussed it often in the classroom. At this point, it has become a rather standard criticism, much like the argument that people are spending so much time on their phone that they aren't really talking to one another, but to a lesser extent. Sort of the social commentary equivalent of making a story with a really in your face moral of "be yourself." I suppose that I've just seen it and heard it too many times for it to be as impactful as it used to be.

I don't know, I just look at the image and go, "Oh, that's what it's trying to say," and then don't really feel much of anything else. Yes, exploiting situations to look respectable is dispicable and common, just like corruption is prevalent in most governments and there is a tragic wealth disparity, but what else? It isn't digging in deep to the underlying roots of issue at all, just pointing out its existance. I feel like the point of these sort of comics are supposed to be to point out something in a new light or expose a screwed up part of society, and I haven't gotten anything new. In the very least illustrate the example and allow me to examine the problem thoroughly and come to the conclusion on my own rather than just throwing it at me as is. Yes, this issue exists, but why not examine it further? Why not try and point something out about it besides the obvious?

The image is quite well done, my former "complaints" about the guy's usage of the camera aside. It was quite clever to use purple and blue hues for everything but the money so that it would stick out more. I just really prefer that commentary in these sort of images are more ambigious, something you have to look at for a long time to figure out. The longer you look at an image meant to produce a specific thought, the deeper the conclusions and the more engrained they can become on your mind. 

Okay, now for my photo:


----------

